# My new freinds



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

My step son came back in the house one morning about a week or so ago and told me there were bees in the drive way. I thought he meant there was a nest of yellow jackets in one of the gopher holes in the bank along the drive, BOY was I wrong.



















I must have driven right under it god knows how many times and didn't see it, now it hangs low enough it just barely clears the top of the van. I parked our old car in the drive to keep anyone from driving under it and disturbing it. Thank god we have a circle drive.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I know bee's etc have there place but in my opinion we don't have a shortage of them.


I don't know how I would do it but I would get rid of that nest.

I'm sure someone here has a good way to get rid of them..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We had one over the driveway like that when I was a kid. We threw things (like footballs, etc) at it from a distance until it came down. Then we got in the car and ran it over several times.  Those bees really tried to sting that car hard.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

After dark, slip an industrial strengh garbage bag over it and cinch it tightly around the branch above the hive. (Try a cable tie).
Cut the branch, and get rid of it.

Any neighbors you don't like??   

Good luck!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

We were at that archery range over off of Joy road and telegraph.

We were trying to fasten a target up on the fifty yard poles that they have out there.

While we were messing with it we woke up a nest of bees that were in the pole. 

Man I got hit three times in less than a second.
  Talk about doing 0-50 I was gone.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

My wife wants to save the nest and preserve it. I did some reserch on the net about it, it said by November1 it should be empty. They also said they are very good to have around because they eat a lot of bugs. I wanted to email them and tell them they can have it if they came and get it LOL. As long as they behave themselves I will leave it there till they freeze out, but if I get stung it's coming down one way or another.



> Any neighbors you don't like??


No but I do have an exwife


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

now going back to our earlier QBM (quality bee management) thread.what would be some of the ethical issues of hunting such a nest. any legality issues of hunting within a certain distance of this nest???


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

trout
They are bald face hornets. Like already posted, as long as they behave I will leave that drive way blocked untill they freeze out and then remove the nest so my wife can have it for decoration.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Bald Face Hornets are the meanest and nastiest hornets around. I have had plenty of experience with them. We had one big nest in a tree on our farm that we would drive by on our slowmoving atv and throw rocks at. They came out in a big mass flying after us and nearly caught up with us  

My sister, when she was about three, found a nest of Bald Face Hornets that had blown out of a tree by our barn. I think she thought it was a pinata and started stomping on it. After a lot of screaming my dad came running out of the barn, swooped her up and ran to the house with her. I think she was stung 20 some times.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Took the dogs out this afternoon and found a ground nest by the shed. This finding was better than the first on this year. Cutting the ditch hit a nest and got hit two times in the neck. The one tonite is a hole about 1foot round and a foot deep, never saw anything like it. Hit it with a whole can of Raid and they still was coming out. Any other ways to get rid of it, maybe a shot of gas and lite. Any help would be appreciated. (Baydog2)


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I prefer a little diesel and a match, but a small amount of gas and a match will work to. Just be careful!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

baydog2

The ones in the ground I use gas on. As rabbit whacker said be carefull. Just wait till after dark and go give them a little drink of gas and touch it off, just make sure nothing else is going to catch when you lite it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got stung today!!!! Was pruning a customers hedge and got to the end when all hell broke loose. Got stung on the arm. Really pissed them off. Waited for them to calm down and went back to get the pruners. Customer will spray tomorrow.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Poured the fuel to it last nite and lit the hole. She burned for about 10 to 15 minutes that should take care of them. Now I can cut the grass its amazing I did not get stung last time. I know how it felt Mike been there, they always hit me in the neck it seems. (BAYDOG2)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Baydog, if you don't directly disturb thier nest they will leave you alone. I too have been cutting the customers grass all season and they never bothered me. I pass within 2 ft. But pruning shrubs with in 6 in. of them pisses them off.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Hornets ....flying Tazmanian Devils.I'm not sure that Killer Bees and Fire Ants have anything on theese guys.I have been tore up and I mean tore up several times by hornets so I have a healthy respect for them.......


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Well I did not get them all, checked the hole as I got home from work. Still about a dozen flying around. Mike pretty hard to leave them alone hole is in middle of yard, Lawn would not look right with a patch of tall stuff growing there. Hit them again tomorrow nite and then will fill the hole. (BAYDOG2)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Baydog, if got the ones in the ground, they are not bald-faced hornets. I think they are called German wasps. Yes, if go over top of them with a lawn mower, they hate the vibration. Done that many times. You can also get some Sevan dust and put down the hole, it will also kill them. The ones that stung me were bald-faced hornets that make the nest that is pictured. Usaually at the end of a branch or inside some shrubs.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Just lookin at hose nests gives me the willy's!!!! I found a big one while scout the other day, I'll have to get a pic of it. Baydog have you tried flooding it? My aunt had bees come from the ground into her house, up the wall and into the second story bathroom.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Horseman after I burned them out with gas I poured a five gallon bucket in there. I am kind of thinking they have a few tunnels going from that hole. Maybe the second burning and covering them will do it. (BAYDOG2)


----------

